
Inspirational xkcd - m4r35n357
https://xkcd.com/2287/
======
danmur
I don't have a lot of pasta but I appreciate the sentiment

~~~
schroffl
Well, then go buy some pasta immediately!

~~~
mrlonglong
Pastaferarians!

------
lonelappde
Would be nice if true.

------
waspentalive
Watchmen quote ftw

~~~
carapace
BTW, that line in the book is _not_ delivered by Rorschach directly, it's the
prison psychologist writing his notes.

